# Second counseling session tomorrow...



## Lpt51173 (Sep 5, 2010)

Getting nervous... Why? I didn't do anything... lol!

Got my journal, doing a lot of brain dumping into it. Is helping a lot. In fact I may become a daily "journaler" even after all this done. Really helps get things sorted out. 

Going to start work on getting some counseling for just me as well. Too many questions in my head and too many emotions that need to be sorted out for just couples. I need me time.


----------



## Sadara (Jul 27, 2010)

I know the journal helped me a lot when I first found out about my husband's affair. I have since stopped journaling and started talking to my husband instead about the things I'm feeling. Through our counseling sessions he's learning how to listen to what I have to say and make me feel better. But, it's taking time for sure. I tried to talk to him just last night about something and got completely shut out. Since I know this is a process, I'll try again tonight or tomorrow. I know not to give up.

Oh and I'm always nervous before we go to our counseling sessions.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 1, 2010)

Counseling is TERRIFYING. My husband & I have both been going to individual ones (I fired mine yesterday) and started couples counseling today. The guy we're seeing is very confrontational and scares us both to death. Maybe that's a good thing--I fired mine because she was like smoke--no substance & no pushing back. I haven't journaled in years because I didn't want anyone else to read what I've written. I really, really miss it.


----------

